# Finger licking dangerous?



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Here's a minor but irksome problem that has come up.  In my bridge group, there are a couple of women who have the unpleasant habit of licking their finger every time they have to deal the cards, or put a card down.  There are the same people who cannot turn the page of a book without licking their finger.

With a book, I couldn't care less, it's between them and the book. But what about playing cards?  They keep warning us not to touch our own faces, and to keep our hands away from our mouths.  So, what about handling cards containing a drop or two of someone's spit?  Aside from being mildly disgusting, is this dangerous in the times we're living in?

I've excused myself from the (weekly) bridge game this coming Wednesday for this reason, but since this epidemic is likely to go on for months, do I just excuse myself pretty much permanently?  I think it would be pretty obnoxious for me to make a public announcement, and they'd never change such an ingrained habit anyway.  

Another option would be for me to wear latex gloves and throw them away after each game.

What do you think?  Am I overreacting?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

You aren't overreacting.  However, if these are your friends it would be a kindness to them and others to point out this likely unconscious habit they have.  

When Major League Baseball postponed their season I applauded them, at least partly because of the truly disgusting spitting habit many ball players have developed, not to mention how many pitchers throw spit balls. Catchers, fielders, umpires, ball boys and girls, and fans then touch the baseballs that have pitchers' spittle on them. Truly gross. 

Little Leaguers mimic that behavior and the cycle continues.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

I would be honest and explain why you are bowing out of the card games.

It may be awkward but it might help others in the group including the finger lickers who may be picking up the virus themselves from the things that they touch before licking their fingers.


----------



## toffee (Mar 16, 2020)

I would not play at this moment in time -just not worth it 'but another thing is you can take anti bacterial wash 
or wipes with you =some people have no thought when it comes to virus probs !!


----------



## win231 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm surprised at how many people do that - in these times as well as when there is no "epidemic."
People often do that when grocery shopping - to open those plastic bags.
A few days ago, after my car was serviced, a young lady did that when she went through a stack of invoices to find mine.  I remember thinking, "Hmmm, that rubber finger thing would be wiser..."


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm surprised at how many people do that - in these times as well as when there is no "epidemic."
> People often do that when grocery shopping - to open those plastic bags.
> A few days ago, after my car was serviced, a young lady did that when she went through a stack of invoices to find mine.  I remember thinking, "Hmmm, that rubber finger thing would be wiser..."


Yeah, there's also the stuff in a little container. I think it's called tacky finger or something... I used it when I worked in offices. I think I even have some in my drawer here at home.

Licking fingers as described is disgusting. 
Probably doesn't wash her hands after using toilet. Eeewww


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)

Plus we're supposed to be social distancing ourselves from each other....are the players at least an arms length away on their chairs?


----------



## Lee (Mar 16, 2020)

I know someone who does this constantly and nothing you can do about it. 

You are invited for dinner. She licks before putting silverware down, before touching the knife to cut the cake, before handing you the creamer or passing the dish.

I mentioned it to her husband suggesting he might point it out to her.

Guess who's not invited for dinner anymore....sad face, not.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2020)

@Lee 

Uuggghhh


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Well, now that we've all made ourselves sick to our stomach, my immediate problem is solved, anyway. I have decided to just cancel all games of that sort (bridge, scrabble, etc) for the time being. It's easier than making a separate decision each time.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

As opposed to licking what other body part?


----------



## Judycat (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel a lot of guilt today because I think I stood too close to someone yesterday.  The old lady 10 ft behind me was shaking her head at me.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I feel a lot of guilt today because I think I stood too close to someone yesterday.  The old lady 10 ft behind me was shaking her head at me.


Well as long as you didn't lick her we won't judge you.


----------

